# Klick ins Formular und "Value" verschwindet



## Soese (29. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

wer könnte mir einen Links zeigen wo ich ein JavaSkript her bekomme wo das o.g. mit gemacht wird ?

Danke


----------



## SebiB90 (29. Apr 2005)

[schild=8 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Java != Javascript[/schild]

das hier vllt.

```
onclick="this.value=''"
```


----------



## spidermobile (29. Apr 2005)

oder hier goole mal wieder


----------



## Soese (29. Apr 2005)

also nur "

<input name="textfield"type="text" class="emailfeld" onclick="this.value=''" value="Name">

"

mehr nicht ?


----------



## Roar (29. Apr 2005)

ähh hallo, du bist hier falsch: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
*verschoben*


----------



## Soese (29. Apr 2005)

aber trotzdem DANKE für den Link ... das brauche ich


----------

